
Ask HN: Looking for a technical interview coach - allsystemsgo
I&#x27;m an iOS engineer. I have a great portfolio but I&#x27;m lacking in knowledge on data structures and algorithms. Are there interview coaches available for hire to help bootstrap my skills? What about online?
======
soham
:-)

My answer to this on Quora (among other answers):

[https://www.quora.com/Programming-Interviews/I-want-to-
find-...](https://www.quora.com/Programming-Interviews/I-want-to-find-a-
personal-algorithm-tutor-to-train-me-to-prepare-for-the-Google-interview-
Where-could-I-find-one)

~~~
allsystemsgo
I've actually seen your posts before and know about your service. I'd love to
check it out but, I'm out of state :-( I'm honestly surprised there isn't a
service where I can just do a google hangout with someone to help get me up to
speed.

~~~
soham
Thanks! Try scheduling mock interviews with Careercup.com. That's probably the
closest I can recommend you. (We do mock interviews also, but it's a
distraction for us from the main course we offer).

There are other mock interview services too, but I'm not sure if they are any
good.

Core issue is, that the area of interview-important DS and Algos is vast. And
most people who are good at it, are too busy working. Careercup sets a high
bar, and so do we. And you don't want to go to people from Academia.

(BTW, we do accept remote students in the program. Our batches are small, and
increasingly getting full way in advance, but if you'd like to chat, feel free
to hit me up: soham@interviewkickstart.com.)

~~~
allsystemsgo
Great, I'll reach out to you.

I've used careercup a few times, primarily for resume review. I've had mixed
results though.

Appreciate the feedback.

